# Bothered by the weather ?



## horusd (26 May 2011)

The weather is rubbish, and we could have lit up half of Europe with windpower over the last few days. Every weather forecast lately has me groaning, it feels like winter. And I make no eye contact with the tourists being blown around Dublin, or soaked to the skin, or both. I feel embarrassed that they spent money, came here and got this! 

Me cat isn't too happy either. I had to peg her up by de ears and blow-dry her a few times lately. I tell her it's either a blow dry or a quick spin in the dryer, her choice. She now has the cat society on speed dial. 

Arrgh !! I know it's irrational to be annoyed with weather, it just is what it is. And it isn't like we're not used to it. But it's getting under my skin. Does the weather bother ye?


----------



## JP1234 (26 May 2011)

Yep, it is starting to irritate me. I walk a lot, either on my own or with the dog, the poor thing, I thought for a moment she was going to become airborne yesterday her ears were flapping around so much!  I wouldn't mind the wind so much if it would stop drizzling and raining too.

Someone near us had the fire going last night, I haven't gone that far but the heating has had to go back on for an hour at night!


----------



## CMK (26 May 2011)

well if its any consolation to you ...June and July are meant to be scorchers!!!


----------



## beffers (26 May 2011)

It is really bugging me too. I just moved back from the States. After hearing from everyone how gorgeous April was, I expected to be spending the month of May swanning around in a bikini. That plan worked out REALLY well !  I am on foot a lot too. What is bugging me (apart from all the brollys that were put in the bin from being blown to bits by the force 10 gales) is that I go out all bundled up to combat the cold and bracing winds. Then I get a good pace up, and I am bathed in sweat in 10 minutes. I go into a shop, and bake in my 10 layers.  I take some of them off, but go outside again and it is sub zero temps all over again. Sooooo sick and tired of it ! To think that I gave up 90 degree weather in LA for this crap ! What was I thinking?


----------



## DerKaiser (26 May 2011)

horusd said:


> Arrgh !! I know it's irrational to be annoyed with weather, it just is what it is. And it isn't like we're not used to it. But it's getting under my skin. Does the weather bother ye?


 
The only times it bothers me are:

1) When you get a statistically inexplicable run of wet weekends and sunny weekdays

2) When you go on holidays to somewhere that's supposed to be sunny and it rains


----------



## Ceepee (26 May 2011)

Try explaining to a weeping 4-year-old why she can't wear her new sandals.


----------



## PaddyW (26 May 2011)

I have to say the weather is getting me down. It's not nice having to face cold mornings in May, I had enough of that during the winter. Could we arrange a few tug boats to bring us closer to the equator for a few months maybe??


----------



## burger1979 (26 May 2011)

It bothers me. THe house is getting colder in the evenings and night time which wakes the baby up which wakes us up, so the heat has come on in the last few evenings to keep things warm for him and us and for us to get a full nights sleep. 
All this wind does not make for very good cycling weather, when the nice weather was out the bike was being fixed and now that it is fixed the weather is crappy, i can walk faster when cycling into a head wind on the side of a mountain. 
The weeds in the garden are having the time of it and sprouting up all over the place, i have more weeds then grass in the back garden.


----------



## Pique318 (26 May 2011)

horusd said:


> And I make no eye contact with the tourists being blown around Dublin, or soaked to the skin, or both. I feel embarrassed that they spent money, came here and got this!


TBH, they should feel for us who live here and on top of the economy being in the toilet, we have this weather too.
I'd take Spain over this ! 


Or on the other hand, as Billy Connolly said, "There's no such thing as bad weather, only the wrong clothes!".


----------



## Bubbly Scot (26 May 2011)

I don't mind bad weather and I love good weather. What's annoying me at the moment is it can't seem to make it's mind up!

I get up to lovely sunshine, pop a washing on the line and give the floors a good old mop only for it to start raining. The washing gets wet and the dogs trail mud over my nice clean floor.

I was walking round town on a beautiful afternoon,wearing summer clothes, sunglasses perched at a jaunty angle on my head and got hit by hailstones! So not a good look!

We were spoiled in April that's for sure.


----------



## Laramie (26 May 2011)

I have my rainy day jobs and my nice day jobs to do about the place. I have used up my rainyday jobs. My bottles of Prosecco are still sitting there waiting to be scoffed after a hard days work in the garden.


----------



## JP1234 (26 May 2011)

Bubbly Scot said:


> What's annoying me at the moment is it can't seem to make it's mind up!
> .




For a brief 30 minutes I had hope it was clearing up, the sky was blue and the sun was out. Now it's dark enough to put the light on indoors! As the saying goes, I wish this weather would either s*** or get off the pot!


----------



## Firefly (26 May 2011)

Bubbly Scot said:


> I don't mind bad weather and I love good weather. What's annoying me at the moment is it can't seem to make it's mind up!
> 
> I get up to lovely sunshine, pop a washing on the line and give the floors a good old mop only for it to start raining. The washing gets wet and the dogs trail mud over my nice clean floor.
> 
> ...



Sure it wasn't a bad summer really


----------



## Guest105 (26 May 2011)

If it's any consolation it's pouring out of the high heavens in London, first wet day in yonks we have had here.


----------



## horusd (26 May 2011)

cashier said:


> If it's any consolation it's pouring out of the high heavens in London, first wet day in yonks we have had here.


 

Yeah, I was enviously watching the temp. in London recently. I made a stew today, a stew in May nearly June, crazy weather. And as a gardener, I have plants blown all over the place too.The cooler temps are slowing down growth.


----------



## Guest105 (26 May 2011)

beffers said:


> To think that I gave up 90 degree weather in LA for this crap ! What was I thinking?


 

It was the pull of the _'auld sod'_ that brought you back but don't fret, looks like the bank holiday weekend is going to be alot warmer


----------



## becky (26 May 2011)

Firefly said:


> Sure it wasn't a bad summer really



Didn't that happen 2 years.  I remember driving from Limerick to Cork one afternoon and having to wear a cardigan in sweltering heat because I didn't want my arm to get sun burnt.  I bought sunscreen and think I used it twice.  That said it wasn't as cold. I lit a fire every night this week.


----------



## Yorrick (27 May 2011)

Rainfall is baby This post will be deleted if not edited immediately' tears because he is sad at the sinful way we live. ( At least thats what Sarah Palin and Ned Flanders think)


----------



## SlugBreath (27 May 2011)

In January it was getting dark at 4 pm.  in the afternoon. I longed for the longer brighter evenings. Watched too much T.V. Visualised myself going for a walk in May in a shirt, no coat no sweater in the late evening. Now that the longer, brighter evenings have arrived I am still watching T.V. and glancing out the window.


----------



## micmclo (27 May 2011)

It's weather for growing grass. Lots of silage this year, hurray!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (27 May 2011)

micmclo said:


> It's weather for growing grass. Lots of silage this year, hurray!



Except you can't actually get out to cut it. Our front grass was almost at our knees last week until Himself saw a break in the weather that actually coincided with him being home and he ran to get the mower out.


----------



## JP1234 (27 May 2011)

I think someone must have been reading this thread and decided to give us a break. It's sunny and warm here today, with just a slight breeze.


----------



## horusd (27 May 2011)

micmclo said:


> It's weather for growing grass. Lots of silage this year, hurray!


 

What exactly is silage? Is it just cut grass amd whatever weeds etc that grow in it ?  You can have my silage BTW!


----------



## Guest105 (27 May 2011)

horusd said:


> What exactly is silage? Is it just cut grass amd whatever weeds etc that grow in it ? You can have my silage BTW!


 
For your inquisitive mind! 
http://www.smallstock.info/tools/feed/silage/silage1.htm


----------



## micmclo (27 May 2011)

Never heard of silage? 

Come here and I'll explain the difference between hay and straw


----------



## horusd (27 May 2011)

micmclo said:


> Never heard of silage?
> 
> Come here and I'll explain the difference between hay and straw


 
Cheeky sod micmclo! Thanks cashier... ma eyes have been opened!


----------



## grahamo (27 May 2011)

In all my years I don't remember a May as miserable as this one. Its constantly cold, windy and damp. DEPRESSING! 
All the effort I've put into the Garden in April seems wasted as the plants have a very poor growth rate.
The only way is up!
Here's to a better June!


----------



## Teatime (28 May 2011)

Rain wont hurt you (most of the time). Embrace it!


----------



## Marion (28 May 2011)

Many moons ago we had etiquette classes at school and one of the many useful nuggets of information received was to remember that soft rain is good for the complexion and as teatime says, "embrace it" and stand tall.

Not sure about the driving wind though - must have been asleep for that part of the lecture.

Marion


----------



## Guest105 (28 May 2011)

horusd said:


> Cheeky sod micmclo! Thanks cashier... ma eyes have been opened!


 
One of my fondest childhood memories is getting up in the dead of night in the cold winter nights and having to go out to the stalls at 3am to tend to cows having their calves and the first thing that would hit me as I opened the doors was the wonderful aroma of silage. It was so lovely and cosy inside the stall with all those cows lying down on hay and chewing the cud, ah sure those were the days, lovely memories though!


----------



## micmclo (28 May 2011)

But even on cold nights it's warm up in the sheds. Cattle gave off great heat. 

The cows were gas, they are so structured, the oldest goes first. They have their own little hierarchy and they know their place.
They respect their elders 

Sure our sheepdog used to sleep up on the straw in the sheds.
With all the cattle and then the sheep during lambing season, it's warmer up in the sheds then in his kennel

Woah, going offtopic


----------



## Guest105 (28 May 2011)

micmclo said:


> But even on cold nights it's warm up in the sheds. Cattle gave off great heat.
> 
> The cows were gas, they are so structured, the oldest goes first. They have their own little hierarchy and they know their place.
> They respect their elders
> ...


 
yeah sometimes the stalls were warmer than the dwelling house, it was our sanctuary in those cold bitter days of long ago



Now what was this thread about again!


----------



## Teatime (28 May 2011)

cashier said:


> the first thing that would hit me as I opened the doors was the wonderful aroma of silage.


 
Isn't that because they put in treacle/mollasses to help it ferment and stay fresher longer. Sweet.


----------



## SlugBreath (29 May 2011)

My Iris flowers that have just bloomed have all fallen over, almost flat on the ground. My long awaited Poppies have lost all their petals. I managed about an hour of gardening yesterday. No such luck today from what I can see from my window this morning. Maybe I should have gone to Slane and tried the grass there.


----------



## horusd (29 May 2011)

cashier said:


> One of my fondest childhood memories is getting up in the dead of night in the cold winter nights and having to go out to the stalls at 3am to tend to cows having their calves and the first thing that would hit me as I opened the doors was the wonderful aroma of silage. It was so lovely and cosy inside the stall with all those cows lying down on hay and chewing the cud, ah sure those were the days, lovely memories though!


 

So there's an upside to being a culchie ? ... it's ok I'm leavin now before i get thrown out !


----------



## micmclo (29 May 2011)

You're going nowhere horusd.
You've promised us your silage


horusd said:


> You can have my silage BTW!



So how many acres have you? Good drainage? Good grass growth? 
How are the nitrogen levels? 

And do you use 10:10:20?


----------



## horusd (29 May 2011)

Lol, you can cut me silage with a lawnmower and I only ever use 10:10:20. Way off topic now, but I always remember the farming adverts for fluke worms drenches and mealy bugssprays and other lovely things to hear just as I was havin ma brekkie. Put me right off. And I actually picked up one of those bloodsuckin things out hiking thro fields once. Ugh!


----------



## micmclo (29 May 2011)

Ah leeches, they'll do you no harm. RTE used to show a swim along a trench in a bog and the poor swimmers would be covered in leeches when they got out. It was that show with Derek Mooney. Echo Island maybe?

They attach themselves until they've had their fill of your blood

And now we're even more offtopic


----------



## burger1979 (30 May 2011)

micmclo said:


> The cows were gas,


 
How true.........


----------



## TarfHead (30 May 2011)

Last night I heard the Met Eireann forecast include those lovely words '_Azores High moving our way_' & '_warm easterlies_'.

All in time for next weekend.


----------



## Guest105 (30 May 2011)

TarfHead said:


> Last night I heard the Met Eireann forecast include those lovely words '_Azores High moving our way_' & '_warm easterlies_'.
> 
> All in time for next weekend.
> 
> Tarfhead be careful you might get more than you bargained for, the warm weather brings out the best in people


----------



## TarfHead (30 May 2011)

cashier said:


> Tarfhead be careful you might get more than you bargained for, the warm weather brings out the best in people


 
If the weekend goes as planned, I will be mostly wearing neoprene. As will she .


----------



## burger1979 (30 May 2011)

Tarfhead, you a diver?


----------



## Firefly (30 May 2011)

burger1979 said:


> tarfhead, you a diver?



:d


----------



## TarfHead (30 May 2011)

burger1979 said:


> Tarfhead, you a diver?


 
Is that euphemism for something  ?

No
Not a scuba diver
On the water, not below.


----------



## burger1979 (30 May 2011)

........


----------



## burger1979 (30 May 2011)

TarfHead said:


> Is that euphemism for something  ?


 
Absolutely not, my male mind is as clean as a whistle........


----------

